# Spindle bearing replacement , Millrite, vertical miller



## gda (May 10, 2017)

Would anyone here know of  a company that can replace the spindle bearings on my US Millrite vertical milling machine.  I have the owner's manual with a print of the spindle and bearing descriptions.  Please email me at lotec@cox.net if you have any information.
Thank you,
gda


----------



## Bob Korves (May 10, 2017)

Wells Index does that work on Millrite and other mills.  It is not cheap, and they want the whole head to do the work.  There is also freight both ways.  They also do a conversion from B & S #9 taper to R8, but it does not provide the full collet seating area that ss Millrite R8 factory spindle does.

Edit: sorry, no email.  You will need to read it here...

Second edit:  I said they wanted the whole head, they actually 'only' need the complete quill and spindle assembly.


----------



## Rustrp (May 10, 2017)

gda said:


> Would anyone here know of  a company that can replace the spindle bearings on my US Millrite vertical milling machine.  I have the owner's manual with a print of the spindle and bearing descriptions.  Please email me at lotec@cox.net if you have any information.
> Thank you,
> gda



Based on everything I have read here at H-M, the best place to begin would be GDA & Co. in Johnston, R.I. 

With all sincerity, there's nothing like making the repair yourself and getting to know your machine inside and out.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 11, 2017)

Do you have any mechanic friends. I mean real mechanic not the guy on the corner who puts a spark plug in a mower. Any real mechanic could help and teach you to do it. It's really not hard with the right tools it should be an afternoon job . Not the reinstalling in that time but maybe with two of YA the machine could  be done in that time . If your planing on painting it while it's apart that will take time.


----------



## 4GSR (May 11, 2017)

If I remember correctly, the Millrite mill dad had, had Timken tapered roller bearings installed.  If so, make sure to get a set with at least a class 3 precision.  I doubt you can find class "0" precision without ordering them from the factory.  Go to a industrial bearing house and not you local auto supply to get them, too.


----------

